# One More Cool Line of Pistols Californians Won't Be Getting



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

These look very interesting. Too bad we live in a state of denial.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You can move to NV like me . 

PS I still maintain a home in CA I just don't vote there.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dude,you need to move,we left Ca many moons ago.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The gun looks like a quality build, The music screams "GLOCK!" Lol


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Can't see the vid, what is the model?


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Can't see the vid, what is the model?


Grand Power? Sounds Russian  OK, Slovakia!

https://grandpower.eagleimportsinc.com/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'll take one X-Calibur, please.
Thank you.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I love all of my gun boxes that say "Not Legal In California". Make me glad I live I the South.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Went to their website, didn't find the customary dimension of the gun, ie, width, height etc. Tried to find local dealers, no luck! Looks kinda chuncky! Not saying they are bad, but would like to read some reviews and see some prices. We all know stuff made over their is made like a tank for the most part! Different take on the rotating barrel, I thought at first it was just fluted.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think the only gun I own that would be legal there would be my Rem 700, everything else I have would make me a outlaw.


----------

